# I use HDHomerun Prime, should I cancel my Tivo Stream 4k order?



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

I've been using a mibox s with hd homerun to watch live tv, and havent had any issues (i'm running it via ethernet). 

Wondering are there any benefits to buying a tivo stream 4k, any future software advantages, or do you think honestly I should cancel my order?


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

I've heard the Tivo Stream 4K has a faster processor, etc.


----------



## kiadontknow (Jun 8, 2018)

The Tivo Stream 4k has better hardware then the MiBox S, and if the MiBox is too slow then I'd certainly upgrade to a Tivo Stream 4k. 

If the MiBox is good enough for your purposes then I wouldn't buy a new Android TV just yet, but the Tivo Stream 4k is a definite upgrade compared to the AndroidTV that came on my tv.


----------



## TXNet88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Well to be honest, the mi box s, though its lacking if a few high end features, works just fine for my scenario. I havent had any hiccups or slow downs. The only reason I was inclined to go with the Tivo stream is the hope for more software features in the future, etc. but I'm guessing unless you use sling its not worth it?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

no. HDhomerun app will run anyway on the 4K. Sling TV is crap as is their ideo of a cloud DVR and storage is laughable so theres no reason to even ever run the tivo stream app anyway until they allow integration of all TV services and local recording storage with true DVR functions which probably will not happen.


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

I agree; if you have bio problems with your current setup, dont bother with the Tivo 4k; If there wasn't a charge to return it, mine would have been gone by now..
Either way, its going to Ebay or offer up soon..I'm spoiled with Nvidia Shields throughout my house, this thing isnt in the same league as a Shield..


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

md wass said:


> If there wasn't a charge to return it, mine would have been gone by now..


Others have reported getting full refunds, even an additional 30 days. Wouldn't hurt to give them a call. Would save you the trouble and expense of ebay.


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

thanks, thats a good idea!


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

TXNet88 said:


> I've been using a mibox s with hd homerun to watch live tv, and havent had any issues (i'm running it via ethernet).
> 
> Wondering are there any benefits to buying a tivo stream 4k, any future software advantages, or do you think honestly I should cancel my order?


Do you have a cable card in your prime? I've been toying with the idea of getting one because plex can then pull my recordings and I can watch on any smart device. But for my use case, it has no effect on my decision to keep or return the tv stream 4k. I would still need a smart device, any smart device, tv stream 4k, fire tv, etc. So I'm curious, why is it one or the other for you? They seem to be different products.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

md wass said:


> I agree; if you have bio problems with your current setup, dont bother with the Tivo 4k; If there wasn't a charge to return it, mine would have been gone by now..
> Either way, its going to Ebay or offer up soon..


What in the world makes you think you'll recoup more money on eBay than just returning it?


md wass said:


> I'm spoiled with Nvidia Shields throughout my house, this thing isnt in the same league as a Shield..


Well, no kidding. Anyone buying a $50 streaming device and expecting a $200 streaming device is going to be sorely disappointed.


----------



## md wass (May 17, 2020)

I only expected this device to WORK, PERIOD, never said I expected it to work like a 200 dollar "streaming device"


----------

